# Anyone know about CAM RANGER?



## sanj (Apr 29, 2014)

Guys would this be the best way to remotely control my 5d3? It is $300. Would this be the best investment? I believe 6D can be triggered and CONTROLLED remotely without any device. If that is the case, I may just buy a 6d as that works better for my needs. Pls help.

http://camranger.com/product/297/

https://www.youtube.com/embed/seGKsbRyQrE?rel=0


----------



## tolusina (Apr 29, 2014)

If you have an Android phone or tablet, consider DSLRcontroller, I think it's around USD $10 on the Google play store. 
Works best wired, you'll need a USB host (also known as OTG, on the go) cable.
Yes, it works with 6D Wi-Fi, but not satisfactorily.
I have it on three phones, bought an ASUS Memo tablet primarily for this app, one purchase, all my androids. It was fine on the Galaxy S4, is marvelous on the tablet.
I've tried focus stacking, pleased with the ease and the results. Intervalometer functions are coded in, HDR, everything I can think of that I'd want to do tethered.
Viewing Canon's 10x live view on the Asus 10" tablet is great for close and critical focusing.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Apr 29, 2014)

A friend of mine who is into astrophotography really likes his camranger. It is a bit pricey, but at least from this one guy, really helps out with his astrophotography.


----------



## sanj (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks for the replies friends. I am using iPhone or iPad..


----------



## Monchoon (Apr 29, 2014)

There is also trigger trap. You would have to look at all 3 of these to see which meets your needs best.


----------

